
Markdown in HTML - llambda
https://gist.github.com/1343518
======
xytop
By my opinion markdown sux..

I'd rather write in pure html.

Markdown is irrational, unhandly thing.

The only reason to use it in projects is to make life easier for developer and
avoid using wysywyg and html sanitising..

But for me as for end user (wikipedia, googlecode.. other shitty editors..) it
is incredible headache..

